# Generator Installation



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Uh, _outside_, maybe...


----------



## AMPED (Jan 12, 2010)

Crap. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think it's an NEC issue. Buidling & fire codes, manufacturers specs, etc. should come into play.


----------



## AMPED (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats what I was getting at I did one when I woulded for a contractor a few years ago and I believe there were building codes pertaining to locating it but I cannot remember.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

I came across zoning issues mainly.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I dunno. I've probably done far more indoor generators than outdoor generators. You just have to consider barometric intake dampers, exhaust ducting, crankcase exhaust, and day tanks. After you have those concepts licked, locate it where you wish. Just buy the right genset. I've got generators on rooftops, indoors right next to offices, and in dug pits. You can do anything you want to with proper planning.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Wireless said:


> I came across zoning issues mainly.


Same here and what a pain in the ass it's been so far. I need to get a survey from the HO and present to the construction official for placement approval and whatever other hoops they're making me jump through. I have also coordinated the mechanical guy for the natural gas hookup and there's a whole load of permit business involved with that too.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sound/noise levels at varying distances from the generator and property line, mandatory fences/walls in addition to the enclosures. Then there are fuel issues.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

If your generator is a pre-packaged Guardian Model 5504, you can go to http://generac.com/ and at the top of the page click on "service and support."

On the left, click on "owner's manual search" and enter Model # 0055040. This will then give you manuals for d/l. Then you can look at the "install guide book" to get an overview of the installation.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

wirenut1110 said:


> If your generator is a pre-packaged Guardian Model 5504, you can go to http://generac.com/ and at the top of the page click on "service and support."
> 
> On the left, click on "owner's manual search" and enter Model # 0055040. This will then give you manuals for d/l. Then you can look at the "install guide book" to get an overview of the installation.


But that will not resolve local ordinances.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

brian john said:


> But that will not resolve local ordinances.


That goes without saying with *any* work to be done.

In the install guide book, in the "before you begin" section it states:
_Contact the local inspector or City Hall to be aware of all federal,
state and local codes that could impact the installation. Secure all
required permits before starting the job._

I was trying to help the OP with exact specifics of the installation, but thanks anyway.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I know of no nec problem. I always try to get them as close to service as I can to keep price down and of course easier to install. I had 1 homeowner association make the customer build a house like a well go figure. With all bushes you couldnt see it anyway!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Same here and what a pain in the ass it's been so far. I need to get a survey from the HO and present to the construction official for placement approval and whatever other hoops they're making me jump through. I have also coordinated the mechanical guy for the natural gas hookup and there's a whole load of permit business involved with that too.


 
Just hope the HO does not have any code violations like sheds, fences too high or too close to the street, decks, or swimming pool.

All that stuff shows up on the survey and can a real deal breaker.

The towns suck with their "survey" regulations.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Just hope the HO does not have any code violations like sheds, fences too high or too close to the street, decks, or swimming pool.
> 
> All that stuff shows up on the survey and can a read deal breaker.
> 
> The towns suck with their "survey" regulations.


You know about this more than me almost. 

Quick question....... my mechanical guy says he needs to tap in to the natural gas at the gas meter, why is that do you suppose? 

The survey's in the mail on it's way to my house. Hopefully the permits will be submitted next week. All a learning experience with this one. Good thing I got some money up front before starting this one.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> You know about this more than me almost.
> 
> Quick question....... my mechanical guy says he needs to tap in to the natural gas at the gas meter, why is that do you suppose?
> 
> The survey's in the mail on it's way to my house. Hopefully the permits will be submitted next week. All a learning experience with this one. Good thing I got some money up front before starting this one.


Around here most gas meters are too small to deliver the BTU needed to power the generator and rest of the house.

They put a larger meter in and problem solved.. cost about $1000.00 for upgrade.

He has to take feed from meter because of pipe sizing


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm not sure what part of Florida you are from but down here in S Fl. they are real strict with codes that have to do with location, noise levels and also the slab has to be engineered for hurricane force winds. They won't even approve your permit app without specifying all of these and attaching a signed sealed document for the slab.

Just for basic info to get you on the right path

Exhaust must be a minimum of 10' from any opening ( doors, windows and soffit vents etc..) Glass block or fixed glass windows are not counted.

Must be at least 5' from property line if on side of house and generator must be screened from view of street with hegdes or similar

Sound must be 85 decibels or less at property line with generator running under full load ( and yes they do test it )

slab drawings must show how generator will be anchored to slab and test results of the model you are using showing that it can withstand at least 145 mph winds ( believe it or not this is the easiest part, I know a guy that sells pre fab slabs and includes the engineer drawing with it )

Survey showing generator location and locations of all nearby openings

then of course you have all the rest of the electrical stuff, load calcs, plans showing wiring and sizes etc..

I have installed about 50 generators in south florida in the past 3 years ranging from 7KW to 80KW


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, either we are lucky in Central Florida or stupid. We do not have to worry about the wind loads or the noise levels, everything else is the same as S. FL.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah these guys are obsessed with the slab part, I mean common sense would tell you that a generator that weighs 500 pounds and a slab that weighs 300 pounds is not going move in 140 mph winds.

The noise level part is because down here the average space between houses is like 9'


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Rich R said:


> I'm not sure what part of Florida you are from but down here in S Fl. they are real strict with codes that have to do with location, noise levels and also the slab has to be engineered for hurricane force winds. They won't even approve your permit app without specifying all of these and attaching a signed sealed document for the slab.
> 
> Just for basic info to get you on the right path
> 
> ...


 to much gov. intervention


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Wow, either we are lucky in Central Florida or stupid. We do not have to worry about the wind loads or the noise levels, everything else is the same as S. FL.


 no we are lucky we dont have gov. involved yet


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Take a look at the size of this slab for a 16 KW generator


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Front view


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Feeding the generator from the bottom is one of the dumbest things GENERAC does.

Those morons in R&D should try installing one of those in the real world.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Around here most gas meters are too small to deliver the BTU needed to power the generator and rest of the house.
> 
> They put a larger meter in and problem solved.. cost about $1000.00 for upgrade.
> 
> He has to take feed from meter because of pipe sizing



Good to know.

Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Feeding the generator from the bottom is one of the dumbest things GENERAC does.
> 
> Those morons in R&D should try installing one of those in the real world.


I haven't seen it yet, but I think the Kohler I'm about to do (18kw) is fed from the bottom.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Thank you. :thumbsup:


All the air cooled units (7 - 20kw.) are fed from the side.. simple :thumbsup:

All the water cooled units (22kw. and up) are fed from the bottom.

You need to get a slab print to locate the (2) PVC pipes. 

I was told you can feed from the side, but have not done one like that yet.

http://www.guardiangenerators.com/Dealer/Sales/Documents/0178340SBY.pdf


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but I think the Kohler I'm about to do (18kw) is fed from the bottom.


Looks like it is fed from the side.. you need to punch a hole 


http://www.kohlerpower.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/adv7341.pdf


----------



## ColoradoMaster3768 (Jan 16, 2010)

You may want to check with the local AHJ to get a handle on their criteria. 
I personally know of no specific code covering the placement of a residential standby power system. It looks as though Florida has adopted the 2006 edition of the IBC Residential code effective March 1st, 2009, so you may want to check it out. Just did a cursory check in Chapter 24, "One- and Two-Family Dwellings," in the 2006 edition of NFPA 101®, the _Life Safety Code_®_, _and found nothing pertaining to standby generators in the Building Services section -- this only covers new residential structures anyway. 
Can tell you from experience that ventilation and fuel type will lead to concerns, especially in the area surrounding fuel storage. Fuel type can also be a factor where loads are concerned. For example, LP has more energy output per cubic foot than NG. With diesel, you can run into to a wet-stacking issue. With gasoline, the concerns will most likely revolve around ventilation and fuel-storage due to volatility. 
If you have the time and access (check your local library), you may want to look at the IEEE Orange Book (ANSI/IEEE Std 446), _Emergency and Standby Power_ to see if there is anything in that publication that may help. As you already know, Section 702 of the NEC®, and NPA 110, _Standard for Emergency and Standby Power Systems,_ cover installation, maintenance, etcetera.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Bob, appreciate it brother.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

hope the job is a slam dunk .. :thumbsup:


----------

